# wisconsin scorpions?



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 11, 2009)

so after being on the boards for a while now i really like the idea of going invert hunting. my question is i live in millwaukee wisconsin and don't know if any scorpions are native to my area. i know that right know there will be a big fat 0 found.....i don't think most scorps like the temps in the negatives. lol. if anyone knows i would love the help.


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Feb 11, 2009)

Im right below you here in Iowa. I dont think we have any scorps this far north as much as I wish there were! :wall:


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 11, 2009)

that blows. we have snakes spiders. i think we even have one native tarantula. but no scorps.........BS man


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Feb 11, 2009)

I know it sucks the big one... Might just have to bail out of Iowa and move to Arizona. Plenty to pick from there!! :}


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 11, 2009)

either that or start herp hunting instead cuz there are plenty of snakes to chose from around these states.


----------



## Aztek (Feb 11, 2009)

No scorpions over here.

The closest is southern Illinois. 
And even then it was probably just a lone colony that came from shipping.

We got mantids though.


----------



## Neuroticax (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah I'm not aware of any scorps here.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 11, 2009)

Neuroticax said:


> Yeah I'm not aware of any scorps here.


where in WI are you? i'm in milwaukee.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 11, 2009)

Aztek said:


> No scorpions over here.
> 
> The closest is southern Illinois.
> And even then it was probably just a lone colony that came from shipping.
> ...


where would someone go mantid hunting? woods? feilds?


----------



## Aztek (Feb 11, 2009)

T.ass-mephisto said:


> where would someone go mantid hunting? woods? feilds?


All the mantids I've found where in the city.
Like straight concrete.

Maybe someone hatched them for gardening purposes.


----------



## cjm1991 (Feb 11, 2009)

We have a species or 2 in Missouri I believe, but I dont recall coming across any myself. A friend of mine said she has small yellow scorps in her lake house, not to sure where its at but possibly near Lake of the Ozarks. Im sure - temps are to harsh for scorps though


----------



## Aztek (Feb 11, 2009)

pfft, St.Louis Temps aren't harsh


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Feb 11, 2009)

Man I catch mantids all over the funeral home in the fall! Snakes all over the place around certain lakes in Iowa. Not fun to catch though... they kinda have an attitude


----------



## Neuroticax (Feb 12, 2009)

T.ass-mephisto said:


> where in WI are you? i'm in milwaukee.


Milwaukee, too.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 12, 2009)

Neuroticax said:


> Milwaukee, too.


WOO WOO go milwaukee. you should hit up swords and dreams in greenfield thats store is great for supplies and stuff. doesn't get to many inverts but tons of herps. its a reptile rescue he takes in unwanted stuff.


----------



## Neuroticax (Feb 12, 2009)

Never heard of it. I'll have to check it out. 

Thanks.


----------



## pandinus (Feb 13, 2009)

think of it this way, there may not be scorpions in milwaukee, but hot dang do you have a lot of beer   :drool: 



John


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 13, 2009)

pandinus said:


> think of it this way, there may not be scorpions in milwaukee, but hot dang do you have a lot of beer   :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> John


thats true never a lack of beer!!! mmmmmmmmmm.........beer.....


----------



## Kugellager (Feb 14, 2009)

cjm1991 said:


> We have a species or 2 in Missouri I believe,


C.vittattus


----------



## atrox (Feb 17, 2009)

Aztek said:


> No scorpions over here.
> 
> The closest is southern Illinois.
> And even then it was probably just a lone colony that came from shipping.
> ...


I take about four trips a year to different rattlesnake dens in Southern Illinois.  I have flipped logs and rocks for over a decade and never seen or have heard of any scorps.

I will say you can reliably find them just south of St. Louis.  Rocky goat prairies are the ideal habitat there.  Happy hunting and good luck.


----------

